# Hackberry



## 73saint (Jun 29, 2020)

Just got back from my deer camp.  We're on the Mississippi, & the river has had us trapped since late December.  This was my first work weekend of 2020, and it sure felt good to get back out there!

Anyway, I usually get some really good pecan wood every year up there.  We have an elevated cabin, and are right against the river, so open air conditions make it ideal for seasoning wood.  But this year there is a massive hackberry down in camp.  I've heard many people say it can be cooked with but I'm not so sure.

Anyone have any real experience with it?  Is it worth the work?  Or should I just go look for a big pecan tree?


----------



## kmmamm (Jun 29, 2020)

Hackberry works well, however it needs to be well cured or it will throw off a bitter flavor.  It mixes well with other woods like pecan.


----------



## Chasdev (Jul 1, 2020)

I would never have thought it was usable, I had a very large hack tree cut down a few years ago, we burned some of it to dispose of it and it STUNK to high heaven.


----------



## kmmamm (Jul 1, 2020)

Was it green when you burned it?


----------



## 73saint (Jul 1, 2020)

With as much pecan as we have, I think I’ll pass on it.


----------

